# selling kittens what would you have done



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

i had a lady who wanted the last one but offered 100 pounds lower than i have him up for and i was going to let her have him for that until my partner said you must be joking you sat up all night waited for the kittens to come from the time that they have been here you have spent every waking moment loving them feeding them making sure that they are healthy and loving back, vet checked and vacs done, and i could go on but all i thought was this lady really wanted him but did not have the money my partner has stayed firm and said no. i don't know if anyone out there would have sold but in a way i understand what he has said but it goes with breeding this is why i do it. but also want good homes.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i would hold on to your kitten, and take all the money she has and let her pay you the rest in installments, but do not let her have kitten till it is fully paid for.
kay


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

bluechip said:


> i had a lady who wanted the last one but offered 100 pounds lower than i have him up for and i was going to let her have him for that until my partner said you must be joking you sat up all night waited for the kittens to come from the time that they have been here you have spent every waking moment loving them feeding them making sure that they are healthy and loving back, vet checked and vacs done, and i could go on but all i thought was this lady really wanted him but did not have the money my partner has stayed firm and said no. i don't know if anyone out there would have sold but in a way i understand what he has said but it goes with breeding this is why i do it. but also want good homes.


Hi,

i can see where you partner is coming from. You have put all the time and effort into these kittens why should you lower your price. If she can't afford the kitten how do you know she can afford all the things he needs,food,vet care if needed etc. You will get good homes for your kittens but from people who are prepared to pay the asking price Im sure.

Izzie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with whats been said here, you have done alot of hard work with them and the right price should be paid. If you feel comftable with the women and really want him to be with her then try and arange a payment plan or something. Hope you manage to sort things out, it must be awful being in that situation, you can just do what you both think is right.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If she can't afford the initial fee can she afford vet bills etc... later down the line? I bought my kitten in 2 installments. I could have paid the job lot but my overtime was due to be paid the following month but wanted the kitten when he was ready. The Breeder said I could pay 2 parts which was really VERY kind of her and trusting. I don't think I'd have been that trusting. I left her with a dated cheque. Up to you but go with your instinct.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> If she can't afford the initial fee can she afford vet bills etc... later down the line? I bought my kitten in 2 installments. I could have paid the job lot but my overtime was due to be paid the following month but wanted the kitten when he was ready. The Breeder said I could pay 2 parts which was really VERY kind of her and trusting. I don't think I'd have been that trusting. I left her with a dated cheque. Up to you but go with your instinct.


Thats a very valid point actually, you have to go with what you are comfortable with. If you trust this lady to pay you in installments then do that. Its your choice, if you feel she would really look after the kitten then maybe thats worth it

Izzie


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I wouldn't have sold to her for the reasons already stated by others.

If she can't or won't pay the original fee then she's unlikely to be able or willing to pay the vet fees.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

bluechip said:


> i had a lady who wanted the last one but offered 100 pounds lower than i have him up


Is she offering less because she can't afford more or doesn't want to pay more? I have a few cheeky enquiries from people looking for bargains even though they know the going rate.
I offer a discount if two kittens go together because I like to know they have company.

If she really wants your kitten she will find a way I'm sure.
You must go with your 'gut' instinct on this one.

As others have said if she's looking to save money now, what else will she be looking to save on? Food, worming, boosters, neutering -the list goes on.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

agreed but in her defence money is getting tighter now with whats going on it might have just been she couldnt have got all the money together before he was ready.


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

iv had people ringing asking the same but on small scale as mine are not pedigree i charge 60 which is not a great deal and that covers all the expenses i wont ever go below that i think some people just dont want to pay for what they want , i also had someone ask if she could have one without seeing it and would send me a check i said no as i like to checkout the people when they come to view


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

i felt sorry for her, she had a oriental for ten years and it has died so that was why i thought about selling lower but i think you all have a point if you want a pedigree cat then you know you have to pay the going rate and as someone who is breeding i have to look at it as if i let all my lovely kittys go cheap i would be out of pocket. my queen has lots of champs and great champs in her line and i have paid for vacs and so. also like you all have said if you can't afford to pay then what else are they going to not do.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Just wondered why having lots of champs in the pedigree means the kitten is any better than one with out 

I'm sure if you carry on breeding you will be very much out of pocket 

Did you speak to her on the phone? Why not speak to her again and see what conclusion you come too.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

very good point Biawhisker.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

i didn't mean for it to sound like that she is better just because she has champs in line. she is no different from any other cat but i do think she looks good as she has good pedigree in her that is not saying she is better. no she text my mobile so did not get to talk.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I think you should invite her over, see how she interacts with the kitten, you will know instantly what sort of person she is I think, You could suggest an installment scenario but tell her she would have to be fully paid up before she got the kitten.

You can tell so much by first impressions of someone.

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I wouldn't sell a kitten to some one who text you. :nonod: You want them to make an effort and at least email you and then maybe make contact via the phone. I think you should wait for another buyer,


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I agree, if the price of the kitten is a problem how is she going to manage with vet bills, etc. Personally I would only reduce the price if the kitten got to 5-6 months without finding a home (which does happen with mine not infrequently)



Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i can see where you partner is coming from. You have put all the time and effort into these kittens why should you lower your price. If she can't afford the kitten how do you know she can afford all the things he needs,food,vet care if needed etc. You will get good homes for your kittens but from people who are prepared to pay the asking price Im sure.
> 
> Izzie


----------



## layton79 (Dec 31, 2008)

When I was doing my research with regards to what breed of cat I wanted I was always weary of breeders who were not asking the going rate! I also postponed my purchase for around 9 months as I wanted to make sure I knew how much it would cost for food, litter each week. Annual Vacinations and check ups. Did I have enough money to but everything I needed to start up with i.e. Carrier, Scratch Posts, Beds, Toys and everything else you spoil them with. 
I also considered what cost the breeder had had to pay out to bring my kitten up and this included things you dont even think about like heating rroms in your house to keep them warm etc. It all adds up and as my breeder said to me 'you do it to enhance the breed because you certainly dont do it for money, sometimes you are lucky if you break even'
The current economic climate will make things tough but I'm with the others, paying the going rate is a good indication that she can afford the cat longer term. Good Luck!!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

My first instinct would be to take strength from a partners support and hold out for the real asking price. If I was feeling particularly tender hearted, then I just might let the potential client pay in instalments but *not release the kitten until the LAST instalment was fully paid *and in the bank, then deliver the kitten myself to ensure that the baby will be in a good home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

I would only have considered taking a lower offer on the kitten had I have been 100% confident that it were going to an execptional home. But other then taht I would definately never let an animal go for less then the asking price.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

All issues of price/cost aside, I would be far more worried about selling to someone who thinks it's appropriate to haggle with you by text . You can't get a feel for this person, and the sort of home they'd offer by text 
My buyers all came to visit, on the understanding that we were getting to know each other, and that no kitten would be booked if I was not completely happy after talking to them and going over all our questions [their's as well as mine] first.


----------



## Pixiekatz (Jan 14, 2009)

I dont sell to people who try and talk me down on price.

I think my price is very reasonable consider all the work that is involved with raising kittens to 12 weeks, not to mention food, litter, vet bills etc.

I would prefer to hold onto the kitten until the perfect home comes along.


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't breed but I think it's an insult for someone to try and knock down your price! How rude of her. Sorry, but she sounds like a chancer and the sob story about her cat is just to soften you up and make you feel sorry for her. If she can't afford the going rate then I think she needs to save up a bit and wait until she can.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I think the reason why the cost of a kitten is as it is from good breeders is that they take the trouble to ensure that all vaccinations are completed, worming done, kittens are well fed etc etc. 

A good breeder considers very carefully what the outlay is and merely tries to recoup some of it (they don't break even sometimes as its chiefly done for the love of bringing the joy of kittens into the world and sharing that joy with others). It adds difficulty into the procedure of finding new homes when one has to deal with hagglers but often when people do this, they are totally unaware of what needs to be considered when the price of a kitten is made known to them. They seem to just assume that its a number plucked from the air. 

I hope you stick to your guns and the right person will come forward (if they have not already done so).


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

If you think you can take care of the cat and provide everything it needs from cat food to vet then i dont see any reasons why you must sell your cat... I think raising pets is God's gift... specially seeing them curling to your lap whenever you go home or seeing a dog very excited greeting you when you finally come home...


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

the lady who left last message. i breed siamese so if i kept everyone i breed i would never get in my house. i breed because i love siamese and get great pleasure out of it. but i make sure as best i can that they do go to good homes.


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

xpalaboyx said:


> If you think you can take care of the cat and provide everything it needs from cat food to vet then i dont see any reasons why you must sell your cat... I think raising pets is God's gift... specially seeing them curling to your lap whenever you go home or seeing a dog very excited greeting you when you finally come home...


if u breed tho you cant just give them away firstly you want to make sure they have good homes and secondly the cost of breeding not that money makes a good home but it goes a small way to show they are willing to outlay what is needed for pet, i dont breed pedigree but still charge for my moggies only enough to cover basic worming defleaing food etc but i cant afford not to and those people wouldnt have the pets they want if i didnt so i think your comment is a tad unfair


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

who's comment do you think is unfair?


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

bluechip said:


> who's comment do you think is unfair?


I think Serenitylove means xpalaboyx

Have you managed to find your little kitten a new home yet?


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> I think Serenitylove means xpalaboyx
> 
> Have you managed to find your little kitten a new home yet?


No not yet.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

From a kitten buyer point of view I find it odd that she hasn't done her research and budgetted for the going rate - I think pet Siamese as there are so many breeders seem to be a similar price?

I have decided not to pursue futher enquiries where breeders are charging well over the "average" price for a pedigree where there is no apparent reason for it although if I had really wanted the kitten then I might have tried to haggle _in those circumstances only_

If a kitten is in the normal price bracket for its breed and I like it then I never would ....


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

Soupie said:


> From a kitten buyer point of view I find it odd that she hasn't done her research and budgetted for the going rate - I think pet Siamese as there are so many breeders seem to be a similar price?
> 
> I have decided not to pursue futher enquiries where breeders are charging well over the "average" price for a pedigree where there is no apparent reason for it although if I had really wanted the kitten then I might have tried to haggle _in those circumstances only_
> 
> If a kitten is in the normal price bracket for its breed and I like it then I never would ....


yes i have done my research thankyou, and also i don't think us breeders charge to much, you do not know the hard work that we put in to our cats and kittens and i sure any good breeder, would just turn you down, trying to haggle the price down. i could go into a long rant going on about all that i do but for people like you i cannot be bothered.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

bluechip said:


> yes i have done my research thankyou, and also i don't think us breeders charge to much, you do not know the hard work that we put in to our cats and kittens and i sure any good breeder, would just turn you down, trying to huggle the price down. i could go into along rant going on about all that i do but for people like you i cannot be bothered.


Bluechip there is no need to get like that - I was referring to your BUYER doing her research NOT you! if you read my last sentence I said I would never haggle where breeders are charging the going rate! please reread what I put - I said I found it odd your buyer hadn't done her research and budgetted accordingly ....


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If its all about the cost for a buyer then I take the view they are not the appropriate slaves for any of my babies. The kitten, his/her personality and how well he/she has been bought up should be their highest priorities. Anyone just looking for the cheapest kitten out there and deciding that way would not get one of my babies.

Most siamese breeders charge within £50 or so £ of each other ( but I know there a minority that fall outside that average band). All the siamese breeders that I know charge that average band price to cover the cost of bring up their babies only with no profit, not because thats the max price they think they can get because there is so many of them around. You are lucky if you break even at the end of the day.

All in all I think you were right to hold onto your baby and the right home will come along for him.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

sorry, sorry, sorry,sorry, i am sorry. i read what you put wrong so wrong very very very sorry.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

bluechip said:


> sorry, sorry, sorry,sorry, i am sorry. i read what you put wrong so wrong very very very sorry.


S'ok I know exactly where you are coming from re the costs etc of bringing them up and making sure they are well adjusted little kits. For me with my two curly boys who I bought as kits, I wanted them and that was it - I made sure I had the money  I wanted Schmooey since he was two days old!


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

bluechip said:


> who's comment do you think is unfair?


i meant palaboys comments x


----------

